
Why doesn’t IPhone video camera have a pause button? - tones411
Android phones have had this for a long time. What could be so hard about adding a pause button to the iPhone video camera? Is it a legal thing? A patent issue?
======
philipkiely
What's the use case for a pause button on a video camera? I use my iPhone
camera many times weekly (vlogging), if I want to stop a video and move
somewhere else and start again, I just take a new video instead and fix
everything in the edit.

